# آول جملة عربية نعرف عنها؟



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا السؤال طرح بمنتدى (كل اللغات) ولم أعرف له ردا​


----------



## WadiH

لعلك تقصد أقدم نص مكتوب بالعربية
الزميل ريلوم أعطى الجواب الوافي في ذاك الموضوع:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=249436&page=2&p=12867172#post12867172

وأضيف عليها نقش عين عبدات في جنوب فلسطين

http://www.academicroom.com/article/arabic-en-avdat-inscription

​


----------



## إسكندراني

الأخ رايلوم ما قصر ما شاء الله 
لكن قد يكون شفويا وليس مكتوبا... أليس كذلك


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> الأخ رايلوم ما قصر ما شاء الله
> لكن قد يكون شفويا وليس مكتوبا... أليس كذلك



من المستحيل معرفة أول جملة قيلت في لغةٍ ما


----------



## إسكندراني

في هذه معك حق  السؤال يحدد نفسه للمكتوب وحده


----------

